# الرد على شبهة : أسطورة لاميا Lamia ليليت lilith الغول satyrs معز الوحش في الكتاب المقدس ! الجزء الأول



## الرب معنا (26 يناير 2011)

*الرد على شبهة : أسطورة لاميا Lamia ليليت lilith الغول satyrs معز الوحش في الكتاب المقدس ! الجزء الأول*

*الرد على شبهة : أسطورة لاميا Lamia ليليت lilith الغول satyrs معز الوحش في الكتاب المقدس ! الجزء الأول* ​ 

*



















هناك يستقر الليل ويجد لنفسه مسكنا اشعياء 34: 14*
*هل يتكلم الانجيل عن مخلوقات اسطورية ؟*
*الجزء الخامس البومة*​

*Holy_bible_1*

*سفر اشعياء 34*
*اولا سفر اشعياء هو سفر نبوي اي يتكلم بالنبوة والنبوة تحتاج احيانا كثيره الي ضرب امثله توضيحيه ورموز لاشياء ستتحقق بدون ذكر تفاصيل لهذه الرموز فبالطبع عندما يتكلم عن خراب مكان محدد لن يذكر التاريخ باليوم ولكن يذكر بروح النبوه انها ستخرب ويعطي رموز وعلامات للايضاح *
*وهذا الاصحاح 34 يتكلم عن نداء الرب الي الامميين ويدعوهم دعوه جماعيه ومن يرفض ويحارب شعبه يخرب مثل ادوم *
*وفي الاعداد من 5 الي 15 يتكلم عن تاكيد خراب ادوم الذين فرحوا بخراب مدن اسرائيل فجاؤه يرعوا في ارضهم شماته في اسرائيل فيحل عليهم غضب الرب *
*ففي عدد 5 يتكلم عن سيف عقاب ادوم *
*6 عن انه طلي بالشحم اشاره للاستعداد ويذبحهم مثل التيوس *
*7 هلاك ادوم ويشببهم بالبقر الوحشي *
*8 تاكيد علي الانتقام من اجل صهيون *
*9 يشبه انهارهم بالزفت وترابهم كبريت دلاله علي هلاكهم *
*10 يتكلم عن خراب ادوم *
*11 يتكلم انه ارادوا امتلاك ارض اسرائيل فبدل من ذلك سيسكن القنفذ والغراب وغيره من الحيوانات والطيور البريه ارضهم علامه علي خراب ارضهم *
*12 ويؤكد هلاك رؤساؤها *
*13 بدل الثمر الصالح تنبت ارضهم شوك *
*وابدا الان في العدد 14 *​*34: 14 و تلاقي وحوش القفر بنات اوى و معز الوحش يدعو صاحبه هناك يستقر الليل و يجد لنفسه محلا *
*وهنا يتكلم علي ان الوحوش والذئاب تستقر في ارضهم دلاله علي خرابها *
*ونبدا معا في ترجمة كنج جيمس *​*(KJV) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the island, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest.*
*وتتلاقي وحوش الصحراء مع الذئاب والماعز البري يدعو صاحبه : والبومة الزعوق تستقر هناك وتجد لنفسها مكان للراحه*
*والترجمه الانجليزيه للنص العبري *
*(JPS) And the wild-cats shall meet with the jackals, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night-monster shall repose there, and shall find her a place of rest.*
*وايضا ترجمة الماسوريتك *​*ידוּפָגְשׁוּ צִיִּים אֶת-אִיִּים, וְשָׂעִירעַל-רֵעֵהוּ יִקְרָא; אַךְ-שָׁם הִרְגִּיעָה לִּילִית, וּמָצְאָה לָהּ מָנוֹחַ.*
*14 And the wild-cats shall meet with the jackals, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night-monster shall repose there, and shall find her a place of rest. *

*والقطط البريه تتلاقي مع الذئاب والماعز البري يدعو صاحبه ووحش الليل يستقر هناك ويجد لنفسه مكان راحه*
*وبعد ان شرحت كلمة ماعز الوحش في الملف السابق*
*الكلمه الثانية *
*الليل ( ليليث )وهي التي تعني لفظيا بومه والذي ترجم في الترجمه الانجليزيه للنص العبري ببومة *
*وهي في قاموس سترونج *​*H3917*
*לילית*
*lı̂ylı̂yth*
_*lee-leeth'*_
*From H3915; a night spectre: - screech owl.*
*بومه صارخه او من الهوام *
*والكلمه مصدرها من *​*H3915*
*לילה ליל ליל*
*layil lêyl layelâh*
*lah'-yil, lale, lah'-yel-aw*
*From the same as H3883; properly a twist (away of the light), that is, night; figuratively adversity: - ([mid-]) night (season).*
*التي تعني الليل ولذلك كتبت ليل في ترجمة فانديك لانها استخدمة 233 مره في الانجيل بمعني ليل *​ 
*وللتاكيد انها تعني بومة *
*من كتاب*​*The complete Word Study Dictinary *



*3917. לִילִית **liyliyṯ: A feminine noun referring to a night creature; a screech owl. It refers to a creature of the night that will settle among the ruins of the nations whom God judges (Isa. 34:14; **niv**, night creatures; **nasb**, night monster; **kjv**, screech owl).*
*i*
*اسم مؤنث يشير الي كائن ليلي وهو البومة الصارخه ( زعوق ) ويقصد بها الكائن الليلي الذي يستقر في الاماكن الخربه وتستخدم في الانجيل لمعني حيوانات ليليه او وحوش ليلية او بومه زعوق *​ 
*وايضا من مرجع *​*Dictionary of Biblical Language*
*4327 לִילִית **(lî∙lîṯ): **n.**fem.; ≡ **Str 3917; **TWOT 1112—**1. **LN 4.1-4.37 (**niv**, **nkjv**, **nasb**, **kjv**, **neb**, **reb**) night creature, i.e., any of several nocturnal natural animals that roams at night, like an owl,, or nightjar bird (Isa 34:14**+), note: for another **interp, see next; **2. LN 12.1-12.42 (**nrsv**, **rsv**, **asv**, **nab**, **njb**, **Tanakh) **Lilith, the Night Hag, i.e., a supernatural female demon, night creature considered a monster (Isa 34:14+), note: in context, the goat ,*
*ii*
*وتؤكد نفس المعني بمعني بومه او كائن ليلي او وحش ليلي وقد تصلح للكبش *​ 
*ونجد شرح لتطور استخدام الكلمه *
*من كتاب *​*Enhanced Brown Driver Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon*
*†**לִילִית **S**3917 **TWOT**1112 **GK**4327 **n.**f.** Lilith (Milton **Che **nighthag),Owl, name of a female night-demon haunting desolate Edom; prob. borrowed from **Bab., Is 34:14 **(**NH **id.; Assyrian lilîtu, **Dl**HWB 377; Syriac ܠܶܠܻܝܬܳܐ **(lelito) **PS**1951; on the development of legneds of Lilith in later Judaism, **v.**Bux** Lex. Talmud., s.v. Chead loc. Grünbaum**ZMG xxxi. 1877, 250 f.**—Connexion with לילה **perhaps only apparent, a popular etymology).*
*iii*
*بعد ذكر عدة مراجع يشرح ان الكلمه وتعني بومه استخدمت لتشير الي انثي شيطان تصتاد في خرابة ادوم والكلمه اقتبست من الانجيل من اشعياء 34: 14 وتطورت الاسطوره حديثا في اليهودية *
*ومن هذا يتضح ان الاساطير هي التي اقتبست بعض الاسماء في اليهودية وضافة عليها الفكر الاسطوري *​ 
*ويقول مرجع *
*The Hebro and Aramic Lexicon *​*לִילִית: MHeb.2; ? ללי **Donner-R. Inschriften 2:46; **JArm., Montgomery **Inc. Texts 75ff; Rossell 137b also with לילי דיכרא **as well as לילית ניקבתא**; **Syr. **lēlītā, **Mnd. (Drower-M. **Dictionary 236b, also pl. liliata), in incantations **MAOG 4:110ff; **Akk. **lilū, lilītu and ardat lilī, group of three storm demons, < Sum. lil (Zimmern 69; **AHw. 553b; Haussig **Wb. 1:48, 275); derived in folk-etymology from לַיִל**: Lilit, (**fem.) **demon connected with sexual relationships (incubus-succubus, **RLA 2:110f, **→ **חנק: ? in the “Burney-Relief” **AfO 11:350ff, 554ff; 12:128ff, 269ff; Syria 29:85ff; Albright **BASOR 67:16ff; Böhl **JbEOL 2:725f; **:: Vaccari **Osiris 5:469ff; female apparition in the night, screech-owl; Driver **PEQ 91:55ff; nightjar (the goat-sucker bird); see further → Rudolph **Mandäer 1:2107; Enz. Judt. 10:972f: Is 34﻿**14 (1QIsa pl. ליליות**), **cj. Jb 18**﻿15 for מִבְּלִי־לוֹ **(Beer; Hölscher; Fohrer). **†*
*iv*
*ويذكر ايضا عدة مراجع كلمه استخدمة للعبادات الشيطانية الجنسية وهي تعني انثي البومه الصارخه في الليل*​ 
*ولهذا ترجمها في تعليق جنيفا الي بومه *​*Isa 34:14 The wild beasts of the desert shall also  meet with the wild beasts of the isle, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest.*



*وايضا المفسر بارنز يقول البومة*​*The wild beasts of the island - Margin, ‘Ijim.’ Hebrew, איּים**'ı̂yym (see the note at Isa_13:22). Probably the term denotes the jackal. Gesenius supposes it is so called from its howl, or nocturnal cry - from an Arabia word signifying to howl.*
*يقال عليها بومة او طائر ليلي صارخ من كلمات العربه تشير الي البومة*
*ولهذا تراجم انجليزيه كثيره ترجمتها بومه صارخه *​ 
*Isa 34:14*




*(ESV) And wild animals shall meet with hyenas; the wild goat shall cry to his fellow; indeed, there the night bird settles and finds for herself a resting place. *


*(Geneva) There shall meete also Ziim and Iim, and the Satyre shall cry to his fellow, and the shricheowle shall rest there, and shall finde for her selfe a quiet dwelling. *


*(GW) Hyenas will meet with jackals. Male goats will call to their mates. Screech owls will rest there and find a resting place for themselves. *


*(KJV) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the island, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(KJV-1611) The wilde beasts of the desert shall also meete with the wilde beasts of the Iland and the satyre shall cry to his felow, the shrichowle also shall rest there, & finde for her selfe a place of rest. *


*(KJVA) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the island, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(LITV) The desert creatures shall also meet with the howlers; and the shaggy goat shall cry to his fellow. The screech owl shall also settle there, and find a place of rest for herself. *


*(MKJV) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the howling beasts; and the shaggy goat shall cry to his fellow. The screech owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(Webster) The wild beasts of the desert shall also meet with the wild beasts of the isle, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; the screech-owl also shall rest there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(YLT) And met have Ziim with Aiim, And the goat for its companion calleth, Only there rested hath the night-owl, And hath found for herself a place of rest. *


*وتراجم اخري كتبتها وحش الليل او تركت اسم ليليث كما في العبري *​ 
*(ASV) And the wild beasts of the desert shall meet with the wolves, and the wild goat shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night-monster shall settle there, and shall find her a place of rest. *


*(BBE) And the beasts of the waste places will come together with the jackals, and the evil spirits will be crying to one another, even the night-spirit will come and make her resting-place there. *


*(CEV) Wildcats and hyenas will hunt together, demons will scream to demons, and creatures of the night will live among the ruins. *


*(Darby) And there shall the beasts of the desert meet with the jackals, and the wild goat shall cry to his fellow; the lilith also shall settle there, and find for herself a place of rest. *


*(FDB) Les bêtes du désert s'y rencontreront avec les chacals, et le bouc sauvage y criera à son compagnon. Là aussi la lilith se reposera et trouvera sa tranquille habitation. *


*(FLS) Les animaux du désert y rencontreront les chiens sauvages, Et les boucs s'y appelleront les uns les autres; Là le spectre de la nuit aura sa demeure, Et trouvera son lieu de repos; *


*(GEB) Und Wüstentiere treffen mit wilden Hunden zusammen, und Böcke begegnen einander; ja, dort rastet die Lilith und findet einen Ruheplatz für sich. *


*(GNB) Wild animals will roam there, and demons will call to each other. The night monster will come there looking for a place to rest. *


*(RV) And the wild beasts of the desert shall meet with the wolves, and the satyr shall cry to his fellow; yea, the night–monster shall settle there, and shall find her a place of rest. *
*وبهذا نتاكد ان الانجيل تكلم عن بومه ليليه صارخه تعبيرا عن طائر ليلي متوحش كرمز للارواح الشريره *​ 
*ملحوظه مهمة *
*زمن كتابة سفر اشعياء هو في القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد وتقريبا بدا في كتابته قبل سنة 750 ق م وانهي نبوته قبل 712 ق م *
*تذكر لنا الموسوعات مثل الموسوعه اليهودية والوكبيديا ان اسم ليليث استخدم كاسم صنم يشبه ببومة بعد سنة 700 ق م وقبل LYL ذلك كان يطلق علي هذا الصنم اسم*
*وهذا يؤكد ان الاسم اخذ من الانجيل وليس العكس وهو في اليهوديه استخدم في فيما بعد كفكر مرفوض كمعني زوجة ادم ثم تطور الفكر بعد ذلك لهذا الوثن واصبح في اثناء الحضاره اليونانية التي قامت في القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد ( اي بعد اشعياء النبي بكثير ) تنسج حولها الكثير والكثير من الاساطير *
*فهذا يؤكد ان الاسطوره بشكلها الحالي هي بعد اشعياء النبي والاسم اخذ من الانجيل او من الاسم المعروف للبومة وليس العكس فلم ياخذ الانجيل من الاسطوره *
*رغم ان الانجيل يتكلم ان هذه المنطقه ستكون خربه وتحيا فيها الحيوانات البريه والوحوش والطيور الجارحه ولو فهم البعض انه ستقيم الارواح الشريره في الخرائب بعد خراب ادوم ليس هناك خطأ في هذا الفكر*​ 
*والان ملخص الشبهة *​ 

*H3917*

*לילית*

*lîylîyth*

_*lee-leeth'*_

*From H3915; a night spectre: - screech owl.*



*H3915*

*לילה לילליל*

*layil lêyl lay[sup]e[/sup]lâh*

*lah'-yil,lale,lah'-yel-aw*

*From the same as H3883; properly a twist (away of the light), that is, night; figuratively adversity: - ([mid-]) night (season).*



*ويبدا المشكك في معاني الكلمات وهذا لا مانع منه ويجد انه في معاني الكلمات العبري لا توجد مشكله فالمعني واضح انها بومة ليليه زعوق *
*فيبدا في الترجمات *
*اولا السبعينية *​ 
*(LXX) κα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὶ**συναντ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ή**σουσινδαιμ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ό[/FONT]νια[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὀ[/FONT]νοκεντα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ύ[/FONT]ροιςκα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὶ[/FONT]βο[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ή[/FONT]σουσιν[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἕ[/FONT]τεροςπρ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὸ[/FONT]ςτ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὸ[/FONT]ν[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἕ[/FONT]τερον·[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἐ[/FONT]κε[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ῖἀ[/FONT]ναπα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ύ[/FONT]σονται[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὀ[/FONT]νοκ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]έ[/FONT]νταυροι, ε[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὗ[/FONT]ρονγ[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὰ[/FONT]ρα[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ὑ[/FONT]το[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ῖ[/FONT]ς[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ἀ[/FONT]ν[FONT=Tahoma, serif]ά[/FONT]παυσιν.*



*وترجمتها *​ 
*(Brenton) And devils shall meet with satyrs, and they shall cry one to the other: there shallsatyrsrest, having found for themselves aplace of rest.*



*ولا يوجد مشكله في كلمة ساتيرس كما اوضحت في الملف السابق التي تعني وحش *​ 
*(FDB)Les bêtes du déserts'y rencontreront avec les chacals, etle bouc sauvagey criera à son compagnon. Là aussila lilithse reposera et trouvera sa tranquille habitation. *



*ثم الترجمه الفرنسيه التي وضعت ليليث حسب نطقها في العبري وشرحت معناها انها البومة *
*ولان كل هذا لا يخدم المشكك فيتجه الي ترجمة الفلجاتا *
*وكما قلت سابقا *
*الفلجاتا من القرن الرابع وقد اوضحت المعاني للكلمات العبري وهو الاصل الذي نعتمد عليه ولكن لو الفلجاتا ترجمت الي معاني مختلفه فهذا لا يؤثر في المعني الاصلي العبري فترجمة الفلجاتا رائعه ولكنها ليست موحي بها ولهذا نتوقع ان نجد بها بعض الاخطاء في الترجمه ولهذا ما ذكره المشكك ليس بحجه علي الاصل العبري او الانجيل*​ 
*(Vulgate) et occurrent daemonia onocentauris et pilosus clamabit alter ad alterum ibi cubavitlamiaet invenit sibi requiem*



*وترجمتها المعتمده *​*34*
*14*
*And demons and monsters shall meet, and the hairy ones shall cry out one to another, there hath the lamia lain down, and found rest for herself.*
*et occurrent daemonia onocentauris et pilosus clamabit alter ad alterum ibi cubavit lamia et invenit sibi requiem*



*اي الشيطان والوحش يتلاقيا والمشعرين سينادوا علي بعضهم بعض وتسكن اللميا وتجد راحه لنفسها*
*والتعبريات الخاطئه التي كتبت هي شيطان والمشعر الذي هو غير محدد واللميا لان كل هذه الكلمات لم تذكر في الاصل العبري*​ 

*Lamia, Lamiae*

*N - 1 1 - F - *
*witch;*
*والمعني السابق غير كامل وهذا عدم امانه من المشكك*
*فمثلا ترجمة لاميا لها اكثر من معني *
*فهي تعني ساحره وايضا تعني الطيور مصاصه الدماء مثل الخفاش وتستخدم ايضا وصف للشيطان *
*فالمشكك اختار فقط ساحره وترك الباقي لانها لاتخدم غرضه التشكيكي*
*وهذا في مراجع *
*JM Latin-English Dictionary*
*LATIN- ENGLISH (AZAD)*
*Latin-English Online Dictionary*
*Babylon English*
*وكما اوضحت ان ترجمة الفلجاتا في هذا العدد غير دقيقه ولذلك ركز عليها المشكك بالطبع لانها تخدم اهدافه الشريره الخبيثه ولكنها ليست بحجه والعبري هو الاصل ولا يحتوي علي هذا الكلام *
*بالاضافه ان لو استخدم مترجم اسماء تطلق علي شياطين ونحن نعترف بوجود شياطين وارواح شريره وايضا تطلق علي بعض الوحوش الاسطوريه هذا ليس بخطأ فادح فلم تقل الترجمه بان الانجيل قال هناك وحش نصفه انسان ونصفه ماعز واخري نصفها انسان ونصفها حيه او غيره ولهذا الانجيل غير خاطئ بالمره والترجمه غير دقيقه ولكن المشكك هدفه واضح *​ 

*la lilith ) Lilith- النداهه – ام الولدان – أمنا الغولة )*​ 

*ويتكلم المشكك باسلوب غير لائق علي الترجمات وبخاصه ترجمة سميث فانديك يدل علي انه غير محترم *
*ثم يقول*

*La lilithو الاسئلة التى تطرح نفسها الان لكل ذى عقل هى ما هى الكلمة العبرية التى ترجمت عنها هذة التعبريات التى تثير التساؤلات ؟ و ماذا تعنى ؟ ايضا ما هى هذة ال lilith؟ و دعونا نجيب على هذة التساؤلات فى السطور القادمة *

*اولا الكلمة العبرية هى ליליתو يعرفها اشهر المواقع لدراسة الكتاب كما يلى *
*http://bible.crosswalk.com/Lexicons/Hebrew/heb.cgi?search=3917&version=kjv&type=heb&submit=Find*


*1. "Lilith", name of a female goddess known as a night demon who haunts the desolate places of Edom *

*a. might be a nocturnal animal that inhabits desolate places *

*و ترجمة ذلك انه يعنى اسم الهة ( انثى ) معروفه شيطانة الليل و التى تتواجد فى الاماكن الخربة من Edom . و لكن كعادة كل قواميس الكتاب و كعادة اهل الكتاب دائما هنا قد يكون او من الممكن او نظن او فتجده يكمل قائلا قد يكون حيوان ليلى يعيش فى الاماكن الخربة و هذا ايضا ما يدعية البعض عندما يرد علينا قائلا ان اللغة العبرية كان بها تعبيرات معروفة فى عهد النساخ و من ثم عندما تقادم الزمن عليها ترجمها احدهم كما رأى او فهم و احدهم الاخر كما رأى او فهم و لآن احدهم غير موحى له فهو قد اخطأ و اصاب احدهم .*



*وبالطبع يدعي انه اشهر المواقع لدراسة الكتاب فمن اعطي لهذا الموقع هذا اللقب ؟ لا احد الا المشكك طبعا *
*المهم المترجم يضع المعاني بامانه فينقل منها المشكك جزء ويتكلم باسلوب ساخر علي الجزء الاخر الذي لا يخدم اغراضه الشريره ولكن الذي لم يفعله المشكك ان من نفس الموقع الترجمه المفضله لهذا العدد هي *
*14 Desert creatures will meet with hyenas, and wild goats will bleat to each other; there the night creatureswill also repose and find for themselves places of rest.*
*اي ان الكلمه لها عدة معاني ولكنالمعني الذي يتضح من سياق الكلام هو مخلوق ليلي*
*وللتاكيد هذا هو الموقع الذي استشهد به ولنك للترجمه المفضله فيه *
*http://www.biblestudytools.com/isaiah/34.html*



*التلمود البابلى*​ 
*التلمود البابلي مرفوض وليس بحجه وهو كتب ما بين القرن الثاني والثالث بعد الميلاد ومليئ بالاساطير ولهذا نتوقع ان المشكك يحتج به بالطبع ولكن من الاول كلامه مرفوض*


*بداية لمن لا يعرف التلمود سيجد فى الرابط التالى كتاب يوضح ذلك بالتفصيل :*
*http://www.sacred-****s.com/jud/t10/index.htm*




*مواضع ذكر Lilith فى التلمود البابلى :*



*الموضع الاول :*
*http://www.come-and-hear.com/shabbath/shabbath_151.html*

*R. Hanina said: One may not sleep in a house alone,**[sup]14[/sup]** and whoever sleeps in a house alone is seized by Lilith.**[sup]15[/sup]*
*The night demon. V.J.E. art. Lilith, **[sup]15[/sup]*


*(Shab. 773: v1. pt1, 151b --- footnote "The night demon.")*


*الترجمة التفسيرية :*

*الحبر Hanina قال : يجب إلا يبيت احد فى المنزل بمفردة و اذا حدث ذلك فسوف تستولى عليه Lilith(15) .*

*(15) شيطانة الليل **V.J.E. art. Lilith .*

*وملحوظه سياق الكلام مختلف تماما فهو يتكلم عن الوحوش والحيوانات البريه وسلطان الانسان عليهم *
*ونص الكلام كامل *
*R. Simeon b. Eleazar said: A day-old infant, alive, need not be guarded from weasels or mice, but Og, king of Bashan,11 dead, needs guarding from weasels and mice, as it is said, and the fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon every beast of the earth:12 as long as a man is alive, his fear lies upon dumb creatures; once he dies his fear ceases. R. Papa said: We hold [as tradition] that a lion does not attack two persons [together]. But we see that it does? — That is [explained] as Rami b. Abba. For Rami b. Abba said: A beast has no power over man until it appears to it as an animal, for it is said, Man that is in honour, and understandeth not, is like the beasts that perish.13 R. Hanina said: One may not sleep in a house alone,14 and whoever sleeps in a house alone is seized by Lilith.15*
*راباي سيمون يقول في الايام القديمه الاطفال لا يحتاجون حمايه من ابن عرس او الفار ولكن في احتياج الي حمايه من دب باشان اما الميت في احتياج الي حمايه من ابن عرس والفار لانه قيل خوفك ورعبك يقع علي وحوش الارض فطالما الانسان حي يكون خوفه من حيوانات غير عاقله ولكن عندما يموت ينتهي خوفه ويقول راباي باب نحن عندنا تقليد ان الاسد لا يهاجم شخصين معا ولكن راينا انه يفعل ؟ وفسر بالراباي باب فقال الوحش ليس له سلطان علي الانسان حتي يظهر الانسان كحيوان فقال الانسان مكرم والذي لا يفهم يهلك مثل الحيوان وقال الراباي حنينا لا يجد علي احد ان ينام لوحده في البيت لان من ينام لوحده في البيت يهلك بليليث *
*ويكمل كلامه فيما بعد عن سليمان وسلطانه علي الحيوانات *
*فهل من سياق الكلام نفهم انه يتكلم عن ارواح شريره ؟ ام عن سلطان الانسان علي الحيوانات المتوحشه الذي اعطاه الله اياه في سفر التكوين اصحاح 1؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*فاقتطاع السطر اعطي معني مختلف عن ما يتكلم عنه الموضوع ومره اخري يتكلم الموضوع عن علاقة الانسان بالحيوانات المتوحشه *
*ورغم هذا الكلام مليئ بالاساطير ففي نفس الصفحه التي استشهد بها يتكلم عن الماء المغلي وتاسيره وغيره من الخرافات فالتعريف الموضوع خطأ خطا *
*وحتي لو الذين وضعوا التعليق الجانبي ليس الربوات وكل كلامهم مليئ بالخرافات *
*ويكمل المشكك ويستشهد بالام التي لو كانت مدنسه تولد طفل مجنح وغيره من الخرافات *
*هل معقول تقبل هذه الخرافات الموجوده في التلمود ؟ بالطبع مرفوضه حتي من جزء كبير من مدارس اليهود وكل المسيحيين يرفضون اليهود ولهذا كل هذه الاستشهادات مرفوضه *

*و هكذا نرى ان هذا الكائن موجود و بشدة فى التلمود البابلى و من ثم فهو معروف لليهود فى هذا العصر بنفس المسمى و بالطبع قد يأتى احدهم ليخبرنا ان التلمود به كثير من الاساطير او الاشياء التى لا نقتنع بها كمسلمين كأن نجد احيانا انه يمثل شيطانه كانت فى الاساس هى الزوجة الاولى لأدم و بالطبع هذا مردود عليه و ببساطة ان موضع الاستدلال هنا هو وجود الكائن فى الثقافة اليهودية و ليس منطقية الكائن نفسه .*

*والمشكك يعرف ان استشهاده بالتلمود ضعيف . والتلمود يمثل فكر اليهود في القرن الثاني والثالث بعد الميلاد بعد ان رفضوا رب المجد فتركهم الله الي ذهن مرفوض *
*وتعليق المشكك يؤكد ان هذه الاستشهادات لا تمثل الفكر الكتابي بل خرافات يهوديه *
*ثم يكمل ويقتبس من كتابات يهوديه مرفوضه حتي من اليهود انفسهم مثل كتاب *
*كا با لا الذي كتب في القرن التاسع الميلادي وما بعده *
*وسفر رازيل الذي كتب في القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي *
*وكل هذه التابات اتت بعد الاساطير اليونانيه اما سفر اشعياء فقبل ظهور الاساطير اليونانيه باربع قرون *


*ثم في محاوله مثيره للسخريه ولكن لن افعل . يحاول المشكك ان يستشهد بمخطوطات قمران فيقول ان ليليث كتبت بها . وهل وجود كلمة ليليث فقط بدون اي معني اسطوري في مخطوطات قمران يدل علي ان الانجيل تكلم عن اساطير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## الرب معنا (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: الرد على شبهة : أسطورة لاميا Lamia ليليت lilith الغول satyrs معز الوحش في الكتاب المقدس ! الجزء الأول*

*مخطوطات كهوف قمران ( البحر الميت )*
*Lilith حتى فى مخطوطات البحر الميت*​ 
*تظهر Lilith بصورة مباشرة فى مخطوطات قمران فى المخطوطة 4Q510و ايضا تظهر فى المخطوطة **11Q11 و تظهر بصورة غير مباشرة فى صورة وصف بدون ذكر الاسم فى المخطوطة 4Q184 و لنبدء بالمخطوطات التى تذكر اسم Lilith بصورة مباشرة :*
*1- 4Q510 ))Songs of the Sage :*
*تناقش هذة المخطوطة بصورة رائعة فى كتب كثيرة تستطيع الحصول عليها من هذا الرابط :*​*http://books.google.com.eg/books?hl=en&q=4Q510&btnG=Search Books*
*منها كتاب The Dead Sea scrolls : forty years of research*
*و الناشر هو Leiden ; New York : E.J. Brill ; Jerusalem : Magnes Press, Hebrew University : Yad Izhak Ben-Zvi 1992*
*فى صفحة 53-63 تحت عنوان Hymns from Qumran 4Q510-4Q511*
*و دعونى انقل لكم النص العبرى مع الترجمة الانجليزية للمخطوطة4Q510من كتاب All the Glory of Adam: Liturgical Anthropology in the Dead Sea Scrolls لمؤلفه Crispin*
*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=kfTHgsWb0ToC&printsec=frontcover&dq=All the Glory of Adam: Liturgical Anthropology in the Dead Sea&hl=en&sig=Kjwrj0j2OziDjT69DuP7-84FHSU*
*



*​ 

*هل لاحظتم معي ما تقوله المخطوطه *
*تقول ليليث , البوم , والثعالب *
*فمخطوطة قمران تشهد لصحة التعبير الانجيلي وليست ضده وتشهد ان ليليث مقصود بها بومة ولذلك لم يترجمها المشكك *


*المخطوطة 11Q11 (11QPs[sup]a[/sup] ) :*
*http://biblical-studies.ca/dss/introductions/11QPs-a.html*
*11QPs[sup]a[/sup] columns 27-28*​ 
*



*​*و اليك عزيزى القارىء الترجمة الانجليزية نقلا عن كتابThe Dead Sea Scrolls Translated: The Qumran ****s in Englishلمؤلفه*_*Florentino García :*_
*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...l=ar#PPA376,M1*
*



*​ 

*وايضا يقول ليليث ويكمل البوم ثم يقول الثعالب *
*فهذا دليل اخر علي صحة التعبير الانجيلي وشكرا للمشكك علي هذه الادله *

*و هذة هى الترجمة ايضا نقلا عن كتابThe Bible and the Dead Sea Scrollsلمؤلفه*_*James H. Charlesworth :*_
*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=...#PRA1-PA262,M1*
*



*​*و طبعا هنا لا مجال للاستدلال او الاحتجاج او الاعتراض ان هذا مزمور من مزامير الابوكريفا حيث انه يساق فى هذا الموضع كدليل على وجود كائن Liliths فى الفكر و الثقافة اليهودية ردا على اى ادعاء بأن الكلمة العبرية كان لها معنى معروف *
*واقول له الكلمه موجوده في العبريه ومعني الكلمه معروف وهو البومة الصارخه كما شرحت سابقا *

*3- المخطوطة 4Q184 :*
*http://ccat.sas.upenn.edu/~humm/Courses/HebBib/Resources/wiles.html*
*و ملخص ما تحتويه هذة المخطوطة هو عبارة عن وصف لإمرأة بنفس مواصفات هذا الكائن و هو قريب من وصف الكتاب للمرأة فى سفر الامثال 2: 16 – 19 و بصورة عامة فهذة المخطوطة هى مجرد تعضيد للمخطوطات السابقة و ليست دليل بمفردها *


*المخطوطه تتكلم عن المراه الشريره ولا تذكر ليليث اطلاقا فالمشكك يجوب شرقا وغربا وياتي بمخطوطه تشرح المكتوب في سفر الامثال عن المرته الزانيه ولا تشير الي ليليث ولا الي الاساطير من قريب او من بعيد *
*فهل ادلته كذب من معاني الكلمات واقتباس من كتب مرفوضه حديثه وادعاءات علي مخطوطات قمران ؟*

*ثم يتجه الي الكلمه الموضوعه في ترجمة الفلجاتا وهي *

*Lamia*​ 

*اما ترجمة الفولجات فقد ترجمت الكلمة العبريةליליתالىكلمةlamiaو التى تعنى اسم ملكه **Libyaفى اسطوره يونانيه و التى توصف احيانا انها نصف أمرأه و نصف حيه و تسمى ايضا"devourer" او "large shark".و هى التى احبها الاله زيوس و اكتشفت ذلك الالهه هيرا زوجته كما تقول الاسطوره و خطفت اولادها و من قبرها تحولت الى وحش و اصبحت قاتله للاطفال **.*

*وقد شرحت سابقا في شرح ترجمة الفلجاتا ان كلمة لميا تحمل عدة معاني *
*ساحره *
*طائر مصاص دماء *
*وحش مؤنث *
*شيطان اسطوري *
*فلماذا تمسك بمعني واحد وترك الباقي ؟*
*وهل الفلجاتا قالت لميا التي تعني فقط شيطان اسطوري نصفه انسان ونصفه حيه تاكل الاطفال ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا استخدمت فقط تعبير لميا التي قد تعني طائر مصاص للدماء او وحش مؤنث *

*اما كلامه الغير لائق عن القديس جيروم وقلة ادب المشكك في اسلوبه فبالطبع اتنزه عن ان ارد عليها فالقديس جيروم لم يقل انه يؤمن بوصف اسطوري ولكن فقط استخدم كلمه في ترجمته تعبر عن وحش ليلي او طائر ليلي *

*وملحوظه اخيره هل المشكك يريد ان يقول ان الانجيل تكلم عن شيطانه مجنحه ام شيطانه نصفها انسان ونصفها حيه ؟ لانه ذكر الاثنين في محاوله ان يوحي لنا ان الانجيل تكلم عنهم الاثنين كيف ؟ *
*والفيصل من اي مشكك اطالبه *
*ااتي لي بعدد يقول شيطانه باجنحه تاكل الاطفال او شيطانه نصفها انثي ونصفها حيه تاكل الاطفال وان لم تجد نص كهذا فانت كاذب ومدعي ومدلس ويبقي الانجيل صحيح ولم يقدم فكر اسطوري لانه لم يذكر شئ كهذا *

*واخيرا المعني الروحي ( ليتعلم كل من يدعي علي كلمة الله ماذا سيكون مصير امته )*
*من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب *
*دمار آدوم: *

*كانت العادة أن تُدهن السيوف قبل المعركة بالشحوم حتى لا تحتاج إلى تنظيف بعد قتل كل شخص من الأعداء، إذ يمنع الدهن الدماء من الالتصاق بها أما سيف الرب الرمزي فيُدهن كما بالغضب السماوي: "لأنه قد رَوِىَ في السموات سيفي" [5].*
*حل سيف الرب على آدوم أشبه بسكين كاهنٍ تذبح القطيع العاجز عن المقاومة؛ عمل في العاصمة "بصرة" [6] كما في بقية أدوم، ليقدم ذبائح لا للمصالحة إنما ذبائح محرقة للدينونة [5]، حالة عليها اللعنة الإلهية.*
*هذا السيف اجتاز الكل: البقر الوحشي والعجول مع الثيران... (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). أي رجال الحرب العنفاء (البقر الوحشي) كما العامة؛ الكبير مع الصغير، إذ هي دينونة عامة، لأن الجميع اشتركوا معًا في الإثم.*
*"تُروى أرضهم من الدم، وترابهم من الشحم يُسمَّن" [7]؛ إن كان اسم "أدوم" معناه "تراب" (آدم) وأيضًا "دم"، هكذا يختلط دمهم المسفوك بترابهم. لقد عاشوا كتراب محبين للأرضيات والزمنيات فهلكوا بدمهم.*
*يصنع الله هذا كله من أجل صهيونه، شعبه المحبوب، الذي يكرهه آدوم.*
*أخيرًا يؤكد أن دمار أدوم تام [9-15].*
*"وتتحول أنهارها زفتًا، وترابها كبريتًا، وتصير أرضها زفتًا مشتعلاً، ليلاً ونهارًا لا تنطفئ، إلى الأبد يصعد دخانها، من دور إلى دور تخرب..." [9-10] بمعنى تتحول إلى أتون نار، لا تحتاج إلى وقود من الخارج، إذ تتحول أنهارها إلى قار، وترابها إلى كبريت، فتصير أرضها نارًا متقدة لا تنطفئ نهارًا ولا ليلاً، دخانها يصعد رائحة دنسة كدخان قاتم، يبقى خرابها مستمرًا عبر الأجيال.*
*تتحول من مسكن للبشر إلى مسكن للحيوانات والطيور الجارحة [10، 11، 13، 14] .*
*عوض البناء يمد خيط الخراب ومطمار الخلاء [11] .*
*تُفقد القيادات، ليس فيها أشراف ولا رؤساء.*
*عوض الثمار تنبت شوكًا حتى في قصورها، وقريصًا وعوسجًا في حصونها [13] علامة هجر القصور وعدم استخدام الحصون زمانًا طويلاً.*

*والمجد لله دائما*​ 

*niv**niv (New International Version)*


*nasb**nasb (New American Standard Bible)*


*kjv**kjv (King James Version)*


*i**Baker, W. (2003, c2002). The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament (550). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.*


*n.**n. noun, or nouns*


*fem.; ≡ **fem. feminine*


*Str 3917; **Str Strong’s Lexicon*


*TWOT 1112—**TWOT Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament*


*LN 4.1-4.37 (**LN Louw-Nida Greek-English Lexicon*


*niv**niv New International Version*


*nkjv**nkjv New King James Version*


*nasb**nasb New American Standard Bible*


*kjv**kjv King James Version*


*neb**neb New English Bible*


*reb**reb Revised English Bible*


*+), note: for another **+ I have cited every reference in regard to this lexeme discussed under this definition.*


*interp, see next; **interp interpreted*


*nrsv**nrsv New Revised Standard Version*


*rsv**rsv Revised Standard Version*


*asv**asv American Standard Version (1901)*


*nab**nab New American Bible*


*njb**njb New Jerusalem Bible*


*Tanakh) **Tanakh Tanakh, the Holy ******ures*


*ii**Swanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Hebrew (Old Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLH 4327, #2). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.*


*†**† prefixed, or added, or both, indicates ‘All passages cited.’*


*S**S Strong’s Concordance*


*TWOT**TWOT Theological Wordbook of the Old Testament.*


*GK**GK Goodrick/Kohlenberger numbering system of the NIV Exhaustive Condordance.*


*n.**[FONT=Arial, serif]n. **nomen, noun.*


*f.**[FONT=Arial, serif]f. [/FONT]feminine, feminae.*




*Che **Che T. K. Cheyne.*


*Bab., Is 34:14 **Bab. Babylonian.*


*NH **NH New (Late) Hebrew.*


*Dl**Dl Freidrich Delitzsch, Assyriches Handwörterbuch;*


*PS**PS R. Payne Smith, Thesaurus Syriacus.*


*v.**v. vide, see.*


*Bux**Bux J. Buxtorf.*


*ZMG xxxi. 1877, 250 f.**ZMG Zeitschrift d. deutsch. Morgenländ. Gesellschaft.*




*iii**Brown, F., Driver, S. R., & Briggs, C. A. (2000). Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. Strong's, TWOT, and GK references Copyright 2000 by Logos Research Systems, Inc. (electronic ed.) (539). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems.*


*JArm., Montgomery **JArm. Jewish Aramaic; JArm.b Jewish Aramaic of the Babylonian tradition; JArm.g ~ Galilean tradition; JArm.t ~ Targumic tradition; → HAL Introduction; Kutscher Fschr. Baumgartner 158ff*


*Syr. **Syr. Syriac*


*Mnd. (Drower-M. **Mnd. Mandaean*


*MAOG 4:110ff; **MAOG Mitteilungen der Altorientischen Gesellschaft, Leipzig*


*Akk. **Akk. Akkadian; often followed by references to AHw. or CAD*


*< develops from*


*AHw. 553b; Haussig **AHw. → von Soden AHw.*


*fem.) **fem. feminine*


*RLA 2:110f, **RLA Reallexikon der Assyriologie, Berlin 1932–*


*→ **→ see further*


*AfO 11:350ff, 554ff; 12:128ff, 269ff; Syria 29:85ff; Albright **AfO Archiv für Orientförschung, Graz; also Berlin*


*BASOR 67:16ff; Böhl **BASOR Bulletin of the American Schools of Oriental Research*


*JbEOL 2:725f; **JbEOL Jaarbericht Ex Oriente Lux, Leiden; cf. ExOrLux.*


*:: Vaccari **:: in contrast with*


*Osiris 5:469ff; female apparition in the night, screech-owl; Driver **Osiris Osiris (periodical)*


*PEQ 91:55ff; nightjar (the goat-sucker bird); see further → Rudolph **PEQ Palestine Exploration Quarterly*


*cj. Jb 18**cj. conjectural reading*


*†**† every Biblical reference quoted*


*iv**Koehler, L., Baumgartner, W., Richardson, M., & Stamm, J. J. (1999, c1994-1996). The Hebrew and Aramaic lexicon of the Old Testament. Volumes 1-4 combined in one electronic edition. (electronic ed.) (528). Leiden; New York: E.J. Brill.*[/FONT]


----------

